# Colnago carbon seatpost



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

I used to have a Specialized saddle with opening at the top . I was able to access the adjustment screws from the top . Now with the new San Marco saddle with no opening at the top , I am only able to access the back screw and not the front . There is a plastic knob at the front which I can use to adjust the saddle but it is very tight . I can not turn it with my hand . Do I need a special tool to turn this knob . Thanks for the help .


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

You adjust it by hand when the seat/rear bolt is loose.

It's an alternative to the 2-bolt type where you constantly have to be going back and forth while tightening both bolts to attain the proper tilt. 
For the Colnago post, once the knob is positioned once, you only need to loosen the rear bolt.


----------

